# Software engineer vs Developer programmer



## rujutaraval (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm soon going to apply for ACS skill assessment. I'm confused about my skill set. In my employment letters, my designation is software developer,sr software developer,team lead etc. Then in which category should I apply?


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> i dont knw ur job description, but myself did for developer programmer 261312 even though i am an enger and suitable for 261313, but now just vic and act have this opening for 7 in each, if u plan to go for 190, but if u plan for independent anyone is fine according to ur job description. My personal opinion is that go for 261313, as it has more opening than developer programmer . even i m thinking about reapply for acs for 261313


From where did you get the info that , they have more software engineers?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

kpprakash said:


> From where did you get the info that , they have more software engineers?


i didnt mean more software engrs, i mean opening by states are more compared to developer progmr.
(opened this year and some are closed due to limits has reached full for that state)
261313 
1. SA( Closed now)
2. NSW (Closed now)
3. NT(Open)
4. ACT(Closed now)
5. VIC (Open)

261312 

1. ACT
2. VIC
3. NSW

from this i mean 261313 has more opening than 261312


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> i didnt mean more software engrs, i mean opening by states are more compared to developer progmr.
> (opened this year and some are closed due to limits has reached full for that state)
> 261313
> 1. SA( Closed now)
> ...


Hello Oz,

Got it, where did u get this info from?

I am planing to send my acs evaluation as developer programmer this weekend, but mine will fall under 2014 category so should be ok i guess.

Also i have question, i have close to 10 years exp, does acs need all my 10 years to match with developer programmer job role or is it ok if we have job role close to software engineer for early 3 to 4 years of my career? please let me know if you have some experience in this

Thanks


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> i got it this my self exploring official site of states.
> may i knw what is 2014 u mean.
> better to provide all yrs of exp as acs will reduce some from our exp, so v ll be safe even if they reduce it.


Hello oz,

When I mean 2014, I will fall in ss in 2014 eoi list which we will know only that time.

Also I am going to show all the 10 yrs , just tthat the initial 2 to 4 yrs will be more towards software engineer.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> i didnt mean more software engrs, i mean opening by states are more compared to developer progmr.
> (opened this year and some are closed due to limits has reached full for that state)
> 261313
> 1. SA( Closed now)
> ...


And who told you 2613 is open for NSW ? No. 

Ref - http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-20.09.2013.pdf

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> i dont knw ur job description, but myself did for developer programmer 261312 even though i am an enger and suitable for 261313, but now just vic and act have this opening for 7 in each, if u plan to go for 190, but if u plan for independent anyone is fine according to ur job description. My personal opinion is that go for 261313, as it has more opening than developer programmer . even i m thinking about reapply for acs for 261313


I really don't think you have to reapply for acs in order to get 261313.. it will take your 3 months .. why exactly you can't go with 261312?, even-though all are in same quota?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> I really don't think you have to reapply for acs in order to get 261313.. it will take your 3 months .. why exactly you can't go with 261312?, even-though all are in same quota?


Main reason i have to apply for ss, as dont have points 60. 261312 is not open anywhere other than vic, and vic needs 7 in each module..


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

Another quick question, may off topic.... i am 31 years old and my wife is 30, if i make my wife as primary applicant will we still be able to claim 30 points for age?


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> primary applicant, yes can claim 30 points , then everything changes, her job must be in list and must be assessed and even can claim spouse points 5 for u and u must have done already assessment and job in list (note: to claim 5 points, ur job must be on same list of ur wife's job listed)


Hello Oz,

I did not understand this "(note: to claim 5 points, ur job must be on same list of ur wife's job listed)" i am planing to get my self assessed as developer programmer and wife is planing software engineer.

I was planing this way due to couple of reasons 

[1] I have Engineering degree in Electronics & Instrumentation with 10yrs exp, so ACS may reduce 4 points which allow me to claim only 10 points

[2] My wife has 9 years exp and have engineering degree in computer science, so acs reducing points is highly unlikely and we can claim 15 points

Also if my wife is primary applicant we still can have the 5 point advantage. 

What is your take on this?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

kpprakash said:


> Hello Oz,
> 
> I did not understand this "(note: to claim 5 points, ur job must be on same list of ur wife's job listed)" i am planing to get my self assessed as developer programmer and wife is planing software engineer.
> 
> ...


yes i mean that 5 points advantage, that is good that ur ll be (261312) nad hers ll be (261313). There is 2 occupational list by DIAC, SOL1 and SOL2.
In your case both comes under SOL1 and also under SOL2. 

For eg: if primary applicant comes under SOL1 only and spouse comes under only SOL2. then cannot claim Spouse point, this is wat i mean.

But ur case it is possible.


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> yes i mean that 5 points advantage, that is good that ur ll be (261312) nad hers ll be (261313). There is 2 occupational list by DIAC, SOL1 and SOL2.
> In your case both comes under SOL1 and also under SOL2.
> 
> For eg: if primary applicant comes under SOL1 only and spouse comes under only SOL2. then cannot claim Spouse point, this is wat i mean.
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------

